# Invicta FC 2: Liz Carmouche vs Kaitlyn Young



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

nice odds for kaitlyn. although carmouche will probably smother her.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Round one: Big straight right from Young early and Carmouche clinches looking for a body lock takedown. Young has inside position along the fence and forces a separation, no wshe's flashing out a left jab and mixing in some leg kicks. Young lands a very nice straight right to the jaw and Carmouche again looks for the takedown but Young reverses position and is on the inside pressing Carmouche into the fence. Young is throwing some short strikes on the inside and they break. Young backs Carmouche up and throws a nice leg kick but eats a right hand from Carmouche. Big exchange and Carmouche lands again while backing up. Young now has inside position as both are clinching. Carmouche scores a takedown in the final minute but can't do much with it. 10-9 Young
> 
> Round two: Young presses forward but Carmouche throws some big leg kicks. Young tries to respond but Carmouche scores a huge takedown directly into side control. Carmouche throws some heavy knees to the side and shoulder and Young retains guard. Carmouche throws some knees to the back of the thigh and Young attempts an omaplata but gives up her back in the process. Carmouche scrambles and gets back in side control. Nice elbow from Carmouche and now she's in full mount. Carmouche postures up and drops some big punches, she' spouring it on and Young tries to scramble free but gives up her back. Carmouche takes her back with both hooks in now and she's attacking Young's neck. Carmouche sinks in a rear naked choke and Young is forced to tap out.
> 
> Final result: Liz Carmouche defeats Kaitlin Young via submission (rear naked choke) at 3:34 of round two


http://www.mmamania.com/2012/7/28/3...and-live-fight-coverage-for-baszler-vs-mcmann


----------

